# My JD is Hott!



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are some pics with the flash, it looks real amazing!!!!

View attachment 73504

View attachment 73505


and without the flash its just a normal ole jack

View attachment 73506


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice coloration on that jd...congrads on owning such a beauty


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice coloration on that jd...congrads on owning such a beauty
> [snapback]1163148[/snapback]​


i definately agree there


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice JD you have man, one of the best ive seen


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice jack man!

but nothing compareds to my jack dempsey









View attachment 73529


although its not too visible in this pic, he has an "orange saum" as it would be said if he was a GT, and hes developed more of it in the past few weeks

suprisingly enough is this jd's story, hes over 15 years old, and for 9 years was "unmaintaned" in a 2/3 empty 45g that was too dirty to even see in. it had no oxygen and was in our storage room. he was with 3 others(which have passed away) and was feed a pinch of flakes once a week.

after my lil bro got a tank he saved em, and after 3 of em dying, we were left with this 1 male who has absouluty prospered.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

nice female.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs, didnt you try pulling some sh*t on CM saying that your dempsey was 25 years old? You Jack dempsey isnt even 15 years old, I'll guarantee you that. The pics you posted on CM made the dempsey look about 1 year old tops, the fish couldnt have aged 14 years in this short of a time span.....

And mauls, that's a very nice dempsey


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Tibs, didnt you try pulling some sh*t on CM saying that your dempsey was 25 years old? You Jack dempsey isnt even 15 years old, I'll guarantee you that. The pics you posted on CM made the dempsey look about 1 year old tops, the fish couldnt have aged 14 years in this short of a time span.....
> [snapback]1163450[/snapback]​


i thought it was like something like 25, although like i said its more like 15

it doeznt look like it, its even only about 4", so i know that its be stunted big time

weither you believe it or not lemmy, that fish is at least 15 years old


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a long time for a normal jack dempsey to live, especially a stunted one. Do you know what happens when a fish is stunted? It's body stops growing, yet it's insides continue to grow. That fish would be dead by now if it was 15 years old. You are not going to be able to convince anyone other than yourself that the fish is 15+ years old


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> That's a long time for a normal jack dempsey to live, especially a stunted one. Do you know what happens when a fish is stunted? It's body stops growing, yet it's insides continue to grow. That fish would be dead by now if it was 15 years old. You are not going to be able to convince anyone other than yourself that the fish is 15+ years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i know its a terribly long time, thats why it amazes me myself, it was one of my parents that they bred themselves, and they stoped breeding em before my mom had me, so im 14, so that fish must be 14 years or older


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice fish, jacks aren't my cup of tea but as far as they go that one is beatiful


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

???????????????????????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Enough derailing, nice JD mauls, great color.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks for all your comments guys,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Enough derailing, nice JD mauls, great color.
> [snapback]1163807[/snapback]​


sorry









any chance of a closeup w/ flash?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

very nice jack, looks a lot like mine. your definately has more green/blue to his sides. 
my jack is never out and about for me to get a good picture of him anyways


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

those are some great colors! Looks like my old jd


----------

